
Texas leads the US in wind power – and now it’s ramping up solar, too - toomuchtodo
https://electrek.co/2020/02/21/texas-leads-the-us-in-wind-power-and-now-its-ramping-up-solar-too/
======
toomuchtodo
TLDR Texas is adding 9GW of solar generation capacity in the next two years.

> Solar currently provides just 2.2% of energy to the Texas power grid. But
> according to the state grid manager, the Electric Reliability Council of
> Texas (ERCOT), solar developers are expected to add 3.5GW of capacity from
> new utility-scale solar projects this year and 5.5GW in 2021 (via the
> Houston Chronicle). One gigawatt can power around 700,000 homes.

> That includes projects that have signed interconnection agreements with
> ERCOT, which means they have a high likelihood of completion. ERCOT
> represents 90% of the state’s electric load.

> Most of the planned solar projects are expected to come online before summer
> 2021.

